# BEST REPORT EVER!!!!



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

The reason for the title is this report has it all, food, fish, signatures, monsters, scenery, wildlife, and guys with their shirts off. I must warn you this is going to knock your socks off prepare yourself. Fixed, PooPie and I hooked up @ 0630 in Salt Lake and made the drive to strawberry we listened to some beautiful music on the way (David Archuleta my favorite) and that set the tone for an amazing adventure. We fished by the island out from the ladders and fixed and the Pie started landing them right away, I on the other hand didnt land anything today but that allowed me to practice my photography, i'm pretty good.[attachment=13:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 002.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp][attachment=12:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 005.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp][attachment=11:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 006.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp] After catching a few fish we had all worked up quit the appetite so we feasted on some fine food- man that hit the spot [attachment=10:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 007.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp]Well back to the fishing and fixed with a HUGE one it was around 26" you can tell cause hes holding it tight to his chest[attachment=9:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 010.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp]I went off in search of something to take a picture of(a true passion of mine)and I came across Fixed Blades name in the snow-great penmanship[attachment=8:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 012.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp]I then found the great slush Monster[attachment=7:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 015.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp]I finally reached what i had set out for an increadible snow formation[attachment=6:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 017.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp]some beautiful flowers[attachment=5:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 018.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp]and a rock formation that touched my soul[attachment=4:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 019.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp]2 more beautiful things Poo and I shirtless[attachment=3:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 009.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp][attachment=2:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 014.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp]Well it was time to call it a day and what a day we had. On the way home I from the back seat spotted some wildlife and we were able to capture this massive male deer and wild turkey on film[attachment=1:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 020.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp][attachment=0:2va5q0bp]Strawberry 021.JPG[/attachment:2va5q0bp]Good luck trying to top this report, hope everyone enjoyed


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That truly is the best fishing report ever! I loved the flower shots. I forgot how close we got to those deer, man that was dangerous. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Epic adventure. :mrgreen: 

Nice report.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the hardest thing for people to believe about this trip is there wasn't on drop of alcohol involved the entire trip. :shock:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Memories bros, nothin but golden colored memories.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

How Ironic is it that my 4000 post was about not drinking?  :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh I do have to add that I am glad this is posted in the general population fishing trip reports so that all can enjoy :mrgreen:



Ya, what's up with the three biggest drinkers on this forum not bringing any booze on an ice fishing/bonding adventure like this one?


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Dude this totaly should have in the confidential forum, I mean seeing you with your shirt off is a privlage. I think you need to have 40 or more posts to see you topless.

Whewww Those Views are breath taking, First off that rock formation- Can we say B-E-A utiful. Im Still wiping tears. I have not seen images that great since The last super.

glad you got into em, Have not heard a post from The Pie In a while. How thick was the ice and depth a catching?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I think the hardest thing for people to believe about this trip is there wasn't on drop of alcohol involved the entire trip. :shock:


The hardest thing for me to believe is how secure you guys are about your manhood. A guy admitting to listening to David Archiluta? Wow!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> Dude this totaly should have in the confidential forum, I mean seeing you with your shirt off is a privlage. I think you need to have 40 or more posts to see you topless. Ah shucks, I think you touched a nerve
> 
> Whewww Those Views are breath taking, First off that rock formation- Can we say B-E-A utiful. Im Still wiping tears. I have not seen images that great since The last super.good stuff huh?
> 
> glad you got into em, Have not heard a post from The Pie In a while. How thick was the ice and depth a catching?Ice was at least 8 inches and 28 feet seemed to be the ticket except for when fixed got bored and headed into 15 and caught a couple.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> Dude this totaly should have in the confidential forum, I mean seeing you with your shirt off is a privlage.* I think you need to have 40 or more posts to see you topless.*


Lakecitypirate is right !! We're not worthy, we're not worthy... -)O(-

Maybe you've heard this before, but that's the best of all reports I've ever seen !! :shock:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

And I thought LOAH put out a good report!


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

What was the ticket to catching fish, if you don't mind me asking? 

It sounds like we will be heading over to fish the berry in the morning. I'm hoping we can finally get into some trout on the berry through the ice. It seems like lately I'm always a day late and a dollar short. Everyone says, you should have been here an hour ago. They had fire trucks out on the ice because it was on fire!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Herb said:


> What was the ticket to catching fish, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> It sounds like we will be heading over to fish the berry in the morning. I'm hoping we can finally get into some trout on the berry through the ice. It seems like lately I'm always a day late and a dollar short. Everyone says, you should have been here an hour ago. They had fire trucks out on the ice because it was on fire!


I caught all of my fish on a small white tube and meal worm, and I tried pretty much my entire arsenal! Most fish were right on the bottom, I did see an occasional drifter come thru at 15 feet a time or two. Can't speak for the rest of the group because as you can see we are three pretty shy guys and didn't really say too much to each other.  Good luck.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We had good luck dropping to the bottom the cranking it up 4 times. It seemed they liked just about any jig tipped with Meal worms. I had the most luck on a White paddle bug. When you get your holes dug be patient, they were coming through in huge schools. We would sit there with nothing then all of our finders would lite up, and wham, all of our poles would get nail. Exept puddles of course. :lol: I would keep one pole right of the bottom, and one 4 up. The one 4 up got hit more. Get there early because the bite shut off at around 11!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

This post had all the required elements plus a new signature one, the nature senery shots (loah), the food shot (orvis1) tasty doughnuts btw crumb doughnuts next time, cursive urination skills (loah), fish poses both close & extended arms (stevo), wildlife shots, and the signature beefcake pose (on the ice brr gets me cold just thinking of it!). Very nice post look forward to fishing with you guys this March!


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Poo Pie said:


> Herb said:
> 
> 
> > What was the ticket to catching fish, if you don't mind me asking?
> ...


Thanks for the information. I will report how we end up doing.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Funny report, thanks for sharing!


----------

